# Pavel Tsatsouline Beyond Bodybuilding



## silencer (May 12, 2006)

Hi, My friend sent me a PDF version of this book, and it looks pretty interesting, but its a whole 344 pages. Anyone read it before, or heard anything about it?

-thanks


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

read bits and pieces of some of his stuff.

he says some good things.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 12, 2006)

I have read the naked warrior, as well as power to the people (russian strength training). I think they are both great pieces, very logical and easy to understand. Very basic concepts that work. I am sure it is a worthwile read, I constantly re-read things pavel has written, he's good.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (May 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I have read the naked warrior, as well as power to the people (russian strength training). I think they are both great pieces, very logical and easy to understand. Very basic concepts that work. I am sure it is a worthwile read, I constantly re-read things pavel has written, he's good.



I had a copy of the naked warrior for a little over a year now. Because of it i can do over 25 one arm pushups.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 13, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> I had a copy of the naked warrior for a little over a year now. Because of it i can do over 25 one arm pushups.



You must have done more than read the book!  

What does your training program look like; do you do a lot of bodyweight movements, pushups and that sort of thing?


----------



## silencer (May 14, 2006)

That's good to hear, after my exams/finals I'm gonna sit back and read it over a couple of days, I read a few pieces and it looks pretty interesting so far.

thanks.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (May 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> You must have done more than read the book!
> 
> What does your training program look like; do you do a lot of bodyweight movements, pushups and that sort of thing?



Well i dont do bodyweight exercises anymore, i used to do them alot last summer. Doing one arm pushups really helped me on my strength, i wouldnt be as strong as i am without doing them. 

The naked warrior is good. I could do from 0 to 7 pushups in around a month.


----------

